# Billing Surgical Prep with Dermagraft



## lalalindy (Mar 30, 2010)

What are the rules about billing CPT codes for surgical prep (15002 - 15005) with Dermagraft application (15360 - 15366)?  These do not bundle, but I'm wondering if there is a rule about when and how often it can be billed.


----------

